# RV Tire Pressure Question



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you use one of those tire pressure monitoring systems?

I have some shoulder wear on my camper tires and I think this may be due to under inflation. Which is the recommended to go by, max sidewall psi on the tire, or what? 

I dont use a monitor, but I would like to know what the recommended psi should be.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Mikey, I don't use a monitoring system, just regular checks with a good tire pressure gauge. The recommend PSI should either be on a label on your door if you have a motor home or use the recommended PSI pressure that is printed on the wall of the tire.

Ruide


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

The maximum pressure for the tire should be on the side wall. That's the maximum pressure when the tire is cold. 

The correct pressure for your RV tire may not be the maximum tire pressure and should be determined by the weight of the RV and then use the pressure recommend by the tire for that weight. 

Using the tires in over pressure or under pressure can and likely will cause uneven tread wear.

I always check the tire pressure on our camper before we head out on a camping trip.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Exactly what they said :thumbup1:

Figure your weight, or at minimum, go with the recommended pressure, not below it.


----------

